# YJ cutting out over 4000 rpms



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

My 94 YJ with 2.5, 5 speed....is cutting out over 4000 rpms almost as if it has a rev limiter it also is bogging at very low rpms. Never had an issue with this motor and has had regular PM with new plugs, wires, fuel filter, and replaced soft lines from gas tank. 
Thinking injectors may need cleening or replacing but cutting out is really baffling me.
Any thoughts....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How old is the fule filter. ignition module?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Fuel filter is brand new as off two days ago. Did find a vac leak which I fixed today. Still same issue. Ign. module has not been replaced since I bought it. Runs great from 1500-4000 rpms. I plowed with it last night for a few hours and did not quit on me once. Seems to be running rich at idle... did I say 175,000 miles so it does not owe me anything....wesport


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you figure it out let me know my Dad's 95 has been doing the same thing for the last 2 years. We've checked and replaced all the parts that we think could cause the problem and had 3 mechanics look at.

Only thing that seems to help is leaving it on a trickle charge all night, still did it with a new battery and alternator.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of error codes but I am replacing the MAP sensor today...hopefully it works cause its gonna be a long weekend....payup


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

festerw;680239 said:


> If you figure it out let me know my Dad's 95 has been doing the same thing for the last 2 years. We've checked and replaced all the parts that we think could cause the problem and had 3 mechanics look at.
> 
> Only thing that seems to help is leaving it on a trickle charge all night, still did it with a new battery and alternator.


Ended up being a leak in the vacume line from the MAP. Had a crack in the boot under the steering shaft. 3" of flex line and back in business. I had checked all lines prior but did not see until removing MAP.

What codes is it throwing?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

ppandr;682222 said:


> What codes is it throwing?


Not throwing any codes, that was the first thing we checked and replaced the problem parts and still have issues.


----------

